# mplayer, ton lokal und video remote ausgeben - wie möglich?

## SarahS93

Bin vom Notebook per SSH auf den Desktop PC verbunden.

Starte so mplayer videodatei.mkv.

Der Ton wird über die Desktopsoundkarte ausgegeben (geht zum AV Receiver), wie kriege ich auf diesem Wege das Bildsignal auf das Notebookdisplay?

----------

## SarahS93

Huhu?

----------

## forrestfunk81

Grafikausgabe umleiten geht mit X forwarding. Soundumleitung kann man u.a. mit Pulseaudio machen.

----------

## SarahS93

Aber wie? Was muss ich dazu am Notebook und was dazu am Desktop PC machen?

Ich komme einfach nicht weiter damit.....

----------

## Marlo

 *SarahS93 wrote:*   

>  ....mkv.....
> 
> 

 

Auf welchen dunklen Ecken des Internets treibts du dich den herum?

Meinst du dieses  mkv

Dann ist der Schlüssel vielleicht  hier.

----------

## firefly

 *Marlo wrote:*   

>  *SarahS93 wrote:*    ....mkv.....
> 
>  
> 
> Auf welchen dunklen Ecken des Internets treibts du dich den herum?
> ...

 

Was hat das container format mkv (matroska, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matroska) mit dunklen ecken des Internets zu tun?

----------

## SarahS93

Es geht nicht um .mkv.

Wie sage ich vom Notebook aus mit dem ich per SSH auf den DesktopPC bin, das ich dort eine Videodatei abspiele und das Bild davon am Notebook sehe und der Ton am DesktopPC über die Soundkarte ausgegeben wird?

----------

## schmidicom

Ein bisschen Googlen und das kam dabei raus: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio/Examples#PulseAudio_over_network

----------

## SarahS93

Danke für die Info, aber ich wollte das Video vom DesktopPC auf das Notebook und nicht den Ton vom Notebook an den DesktopPC leiten. Ich glaube auf dem dort beschriebenem Weg kann ich den Ton nicht per pass trough an den AudioVideoReceiver durchschleifen.

----------

## Helmering

Probiere dich mittels 

```
$ ssh -X 
```

 auf dem Desktop einzuloggen.

Edit:

Eventuell musst du auf dem Desktop unter 

```
/etc/ssh/sshd_config
```

 

```
X11_Forwarding yes
```

 setzen

Anschliessend als root:

```
# /etc/init.d/sshd restart
```

Gruss Ralf

----------

## Christian99

mit x11 forwarding wirst du nicht viel spaß haben vermutlich, da das doch sehr viel netzlast verursacht. das einfachste wäre, wenn du die datei über ein netzlaufwerk (am schnellsten wäre sshfs (setup, nicht performance, aber sollte für video ausreichen)) mit einem lokalen (auf deinem Notebook) player öffnest und dann den sound über pulseaudio an deinen desktop sendest.

alternative wäre ein streaming server (zb mediatomb) auf deinem desktop, den stream mit einem lokalen (auf deinem notebook) player öffnen und sound über pulseaudio wie oben.

dritte altenative wäre mithilfe von ffmpeg/ffserver auf dem desktop das video in audio/video splitten, audio ausgeben, video streamen. keine Ahnung ob das überhaupt und wie das funktioniert. da müsstest du dich mit ffserver beschäftigen, soweit ich das nach kurzten lesen der manpage gesehen habe würde es wohl irgendwie gehen, aber da musst du dich selber weiter einlesen, oder hoffen dass das schon mal jemand gemacht hat. (was icha aber nicht glaube  :Smile:  ). so sparst du dir allerdings pulseaudio.

als alternative zu pulseaudio in den als erstes genannten methoden könntest du oss3 verwenden, das soll das angeblich können. das letzte mal, als ich das probiert habe, habe ich es nicht hinbekommen, aber das ist schon über zwei jahre her. vielleicht hat sich da was getan ( googeln nach "gentoo oss3" oder so ähnlich)

----------

## SarahS93

Habe die Geschichte eingestellt.

----------

## Jean-Paul

Und damit kommst du nicht weiter ?

http://blog.smr.co.in/linux/linux-exporting-audio-and-video/

----------

## SarahS93

Das sieht garnicht so schwer aus ... . Danke.

----------

